# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Álvaro Oreja

## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades!!

Que lo pases muy bien en esta fecha tan especial!!



18 añitos ya se nos ha hecho un hombre!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidaes!!! :D

----------


## Pulgas

Ya le dejan... hacer casi, casi de todo.
*Felicidades, Álvaro.*

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Alvaro!!

----------


## 7deTrebol

Muchas felicidades colega! Ya puedes ir a desvalijar casinos ajja

----------


## Chaoz

Felicidades figura!

----------


## t.barrie

> Muchas felicidades colega! Ya puedes ir a desvalijar casinos ajja


También puedes ir ya a la cárcel :302:

----------


## varone

muchas felicidades amigo .

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Muchas gracias a todos!  :Smile1: 

Pues si, la verdad es que ahora ya me pueden enchironar, pero intentaré evitarlo, jajaja.

¡Gracias de nuevo!

----------


## Ming

Alvarito... te queremos  :O13: 

Felicidades hoy también ^^
Que por qué... pues...
1. Tu ya lo sabes, te lo digo siempre aunque tu parece ser que no me crees.
2. Por el no-cumpleaños  :302: 
3. Porque vas a aprobar toooooodos los exámenes, que yo lo se que te lo estas currando mucho. (cuando los acabes lo celebraremos con una quedada... y pagas tu :D )
4. Por lo primero que he dicho: Alvarito... te queremos  :O13:

----------


## SERX

jajaja Bingo, Casino...   :Wink1:  felicidades nen !!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades Alvaro. Aunque sea tarde. Aunque sea el último. Auqnue no ea ¡da igual!

 Pero felicidades  :001 005:

----------


## joweme

Llege mas tarde incluso que eidanyoson jeje igual mente te felicito Alvaro.

----------


## Coloclom

anda! el peke se nos ha echo un hombre!!

Estoy hay que celebrarlo! A ver si nos vemos por el privado y nos tomamos una juntos.


Felicidades nano!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Gracias de nuevo! Me hace mucha ilusión felicitaciones de vosotros, que sois los que me aguantáis por aquí, jajajaja.

Camarero...¡otra!  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Se me ha pasado felicitarte por aqui... vaya un compañero

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ÁLVARO  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Álvaro, todavía estás celebrando el cumpleaños, ¿a que sí?

Lo que significa que no llego tarde: felicidades.

----------


## MagNity

Alvaro, Muchas Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tracer

Ospa, si que se nos ha hecho tarde... Felicidadeeees

----------


## MagNity

bueno,... yo lo he hecho por cuantas veces!!!... y creo que incluso me repito...xDDD

----------


## Moss

Si, si, ... eso, yo tampoco quería repetirme, pero voy a hacer un esfuerzo. Felicidades pollo.

----------

